
Show HN: Formpost.co – Send forms from your static site - therov
https://formpost.co/
======
therov
Hey all,

I am the creator of [https://formpost.co](https://formpost.co). This is just a
free microservice from [https://darovi.co](https://darovi.co) for people to
use with their static websites. There are many like it, but this one is mine
;)

We will be adding custom fields in January 2017 so feel free to give it a try
and thank you.

~~~
unfathomable
So with formspree you had to validate every page I believe. Which was
impossible for my use case, I wanted to add contact forms at the bottom of
each blog post and didn't want to have to remember that every URL needs to be
activated. What If I changed the article URL? Have to reactive, etc.

So is this a problem with formpost? Thanks

~~~
therov
This is not a problem for formpost. The alias is all you need to get your
form. If you have a contact form on each blog post you will receive a
submitted form regardless of URL.

------
ezekg
This is great. I've used [https://formspree.io](https://formspree.io) before,
but it was a headache to obfuscate the emails, so your alias functionality
looks awesome. Do you have any sending limits and/or future plans for
monetizing the service?

~~~
therov
Thank you! Right now during this phase we don't have any imposed sending
limits, but we do have a soft cap of 200 emails per hour. This is simply to
combat against spam. If someone is sending 200+ emails per hour they should
probably find a different solution to be honest. That cap could change
depending on behavior and usage as we monitor the service.

Future plans to monetize may include saved messages (which I'm not to keen
on), multiple alias' or alias forwarding, the custom fields may or may not be
monetized. I may go the Patreon route and if people like the service they can
pay what they want.

